# Shelby Flyer- Year, Value, Opinions wanted



## mrak1127 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got this Shelby and would like opinions, year, value, ect. Looks like holes in top of front fender where light was maybe? Pedals, tires and grips not original. Not bad shape with cool pinstriping and New Departure hubs front and rear. Serial # in pic #4. Please fire away with your thoughts.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2012)

this I believe is prewar due to the frame style. As far as worth, one sold on ebay recently for 139 bucks but had the light you are missing. I would say 100-150 would be the value of your bike. Parting it out would bring that or possibly more. Its a cool bike but girls bikes especially shelbys unless in really nice shape or complete with the best options do not bring that much in value.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2012)

here is a link http://www.ebay.com/itm/40s-SHELBY-...732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a23347c7c
also a pm sent.


----------



## mrak1127 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks. Tough to get info on Shelby's. Any other opinions on year and value are welcome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Based on the frame I'm going with 1940--I don't think that particular frame was made for too long. Price wise I agree with MM. I would probably put it on CL for $150-175. V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 4, 2012)

*The Red White and Blue*

It would appear that Shelby, their retailers, and customers were the most overtly patriotic of the bicycle community.  I believe you see more Red, White and Blue Shelbys than all other manufacturers combined.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 4, 2012)

I love those colors!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 6, 2012)

Has the same color scheme as my 24" boys Shelby Flying Cloud.





Dave


----------

